# flag patches on gis



## rachel (Apr 7, 2003)

maybe a silly question but what arm on your gi do you put your american flag patch ?


----------



## chufeng (Apr 7, 2003)

We don't wear anything but our Association patch and that goes over the left breast...

In the military, your unit patch was worn on your left sleave 1 " down from the shoulder seam...if you were in a combat zone, the unit patch was placed on the right sleave 1" down from the shoulder seam (not withstanding specialty tabs).

If I were to require an American flag...it would be on the left sleave...

Best bet is check with your home organization...or if you belong to a stand alone dojo, check with your sensei...

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 7, 2003)

I would say your left side.


----------



## chufeng (Apr 7, 2003)

I apologize...1/4" down from the seam....

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## chufeng (Apr 7, 2003)

I'm sorry for posting as often as I do on this point, but, it seems that an American flag would be appropriate IF you represented the USA...as in a USA team member (whether it be boxing, wrestling, kempo....whatever) or possibly if you were competing in an international tournament. I applaud anyone's willingness to support the good ol' USA...but, unless you are on a team that represents us, why would you wear an American flag on your gi?

The people you train with KNOW you are from America...
The people who see you at demos KNOW you are from America...

I am pleased to see the pro-American element come out during our current conflict...but the arts you practice go beyond borders.
If one person in the dojo is going to wear an American flag, then ALL students should...and, again, that is up to your sensei (or sifu, as the case may be).

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chufeng _
> *I'm sorry for posting as often as I do on this point, but, it seems that an American flag would be appropriate IF you represented the USA...as in a USA team member (whether it be boxing, wrestling, kempo....whatever) or possibly if you were competing in an international tournament. I applaud anyone's willingness to support the good ol' USA...but, unless you are on a team that represents us, why would you wear an American flag on your gi?
> 
> chufeng *



Do you have the US flag hanging in your school?


----------



## Jill666 (Apr 7, 2003)

Yes, we have one in the dojo- 

I do wear the flag on my left sleeve, about 1/4 inch from the shoulder seam (which lands halfway to the elbow since I have girl shoulders). 

I have flags on my car, in my window, and I don't really care if anyone thinks I should wear it on my gi or not. You are welcome to try to remove it, if you like. 

:2xbird:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *Yes, we have one in the dojo-
> 
> I do wear the flag on my left sleeve, about 1/4 inch from the shoulder seam (which lands halfway to the elbow since I have girl shoulders).
> ...



I feel the same.


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 7, 2003)

The left sleeve, the one closest to your heart!:asian:


----------



## chufeng (Apr 7, 2003)

> You are welcome to try to remove it, if you like.



Wouldn't dream of it...

I applaud anyone's display of patriotism (spent 22 years on active duty and four in reserve)...I just don't display it on my martial arts uniform.

Why???

I think what we do as martial artists actually rises above that...

I support everything we are doing in Iraq...I defend the shiteheads right to protest (even though I'd like to slap them)...

I've put my money on the line for most of you (not withstanding those who have already served their time in the military)...

And, no, I don't have an American flag in my "school" because we train outside...in the park...at the elementary school covered area...in my driveway...or wherever we find ourselves...do I have an American flag in my home? YES...the one that covered my grandfather's casket (a WWI vet) and a simple small flag that we display inside our home.

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## rachel (Apr 7, 2003)

we have a flag in our dojo. we bow to the instructor and then we face the flag and bow. I ask about the patch because now that i'm a purple belt I can wear a black gi. I was waiting to put patches on til then.so left arm it is. Thank you.:asian:


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Apr 7, 2003)

As you can see from my avatar, we "Share" a gi color  The only patch going on my black gi will be my association patch on my left chest. However on my "Work-a-day" blue one, I have my assoc. patch, my name, my nickname, my bb club patch, and a small American flag below that, not to mention my initals on the corner and soon on the pants as well. (My judo buddies call it my vanity gi, I call it "mine") I also have a white UMJC top that I have no pants for....one can never be too prepared IMO! My black one is for CHKD only as well as my tourney gi, my blue one is my everyday, had it since I started, three days a week, wash once a month, let it fade to white, official Hollywood Gi! We need a pic of you in your new color   !!!!
Cheers!
Hali


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Apr 7, 2003)

Left Shoulder is where we have ours. My instructor was Vietnam vet, this is where he required it to go. I have used that since. We also have an American Flag hanging in are dojo. 
Bob :asian:


----------



## Zepp (Apr 8, 2003)

I don't wear a gi much this days, but my memories of my childhood Hapkido days tell me we wore American and Korean flag patches on our left shoulders.  

We had the American and South Korean flags displayed in the studio too, and we bowed to each of them when we bowed to the instructor at the beginning and end of each class.

Now that I think about it, it does seem a little bit strange.  But I suppose it doesn't really matter.  There's nothing wrong with showing patriotism or respect for a country in the practicing of your art.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Apr 8, 2003)

The American flag patch goes on the left sleeve of our dobok. Our dojang's logo/patch goes over the left side of the chest as well...:asian:


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Renegade _
> *Do you have the US flag hanging in your school? *



Yes we do. Since we're *American* Taekwondoists, we display the American flag right next to the South Korean flag in our dojang... :asian:


----------



## Master of Blades (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *Yes we do. Since we're American Taekwondoists, we display the American flag right next to the South Korean flag in our dojang... :asian: *




Its funny because in Britain I NEVER see the British Flag hung in a place of training  Most Gi's or Dobuk's only have the Association tag on the front left breast and Maybe another larger symbol on the back. The only people I know who have British flags ANYWHERE on their Dobuk's are the British Olympic or International Team. In my school certainly we only have the Korean Flag hanging (For the Hapkido class). I've never really understood why you guys hang your Flag EVERYWHERE........is it incase you forget your American?  Nah I'm playin.......still it is kinda an American thing :shrug:


----------



## Jill666 (Apr 8, 2003)

It probably is very much an American thing. Most families I know (including my own) has a flag that rested on top of a loved one's casket. Mine is my fathers' (WW2 and Korea vet). Many people I know were not born here, and love the flag as a symbol of their new country. Remember that this is still a young country. 

Also I study an American art, more or less. Kenpo has roots in Okinawa, but developed largely in the US. 

The flag display was present in my house since childhood, as my father was army. We put up the flag every morning, and it came down at sunset. 

After 9/11, a lot of people that did not have the flag displayed, began to display it. On cars, trucks, motorcycles. A sign of defiance, maybe.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *
> I've never really understood why you guys hang your Flag EVERYWHERE........is it incase you forget your American?
> *



It's to show off our *Patriotism*! We're Americans baby!!!


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Apr 8, 2003)

Proud to be an American and post my flag up.................


Chicago Green
Dragon :asian:


----------



## Matt Stone (Apr 8, 2003)

I never really understood why, in American training facilities that teach Korean arts, that the Korean flag holds such a place of prominence.  Likewise, I find it amusingly interesting that according to MOB schools in the UK don't hang the Union Jack, but hang the flags of other countries...

Even though I am an American, and darn proud of that fact (despite the black eyes my country's history may have), I fail to see the necessity of an American flag, either as flag or patch, displayed in conjunction with martial arts training.  

Sure, hang one outside to show your patriotism.  Sure, have one on your uniform to do the same.  But hanging one in the school and _bowing_ to it?  Why not rather recite the Pledge of Allegiance or play the National Anthem, while holding the right hand over the heart?  Those are _American_ ways of displaying respect for our National Colors, not bowing...

And having other countries' flags in the school has sort of amused me, too...  To paraphrase what MOB said upthread, do you forget the national origin of the art you study? 

Anyway...

Wear what you want, just don't overdo it... 

Gambarimasu.
:asian: :tank: :asian:


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Apr 8, 2003)

I agree upon the 

wear what you want just dont over do it comment............



Chicago Green 
Dragon  :asian:


----------

